# Goodall Valve Suppliers (for Accucraft Forney)



## 8104 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Guys,

After waiting for two weeks for a response from California and Oregon Coast to my goodall valve (Accucraft compatible) and water bottle order, I have decided to look for another supplier. Can anyone recommend an alternative supplier? I did find the Milton Loco Works.


Regards,

Graeme


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Graeme,
I got mine from Royce while I was at Cabin Fever. 

His website is www. quisenberrystation.com

I got a goodall valve and a pump bottle for $32, and I use it for my 0-4-4 forney. Works great!

- Anthony


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Graeme, 

I just sent you a message through MLS. 

Royce


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

After waiting for two weeks for a response from California and Oregon Coast 

Stretch put this message up weeks ago: 

_To our valued customers: 

Due to the declining economy and the vanishing of discretionary income and orders for model railroad products, C&OC Ry. has had to lay off all permanent employees (Chris and myself). I will continue to run the company part time on my days off from my new full time job. My hours of work and days of the week of that work for my new employer is highly variable. I may start as early as 7 AM and work as late as Midnight (not on the same day, however!). I will use my days off and try to catch up with the orders that do come in until I either catch up on a part time basis or the volume becomes such that I can go back to full time work for C&OC Ry. 

Thank you for your understanding during this period of adjustment to the "new economy". 

Stretch 
C&OC Ry._


----------



## buckskin (Oct 6, 2009)

Graeme,

I live in Maryland, within driving distance to Quisenberry Station (Royce) in nearby Alexandria Virginia. A few months ago, I purchased one of the new Forneys from Royce. While I was at his place he machined up a Goodall valve for my new locomotive. I also bought a pump bottle at the same time.

Both work extremely well. 

Give Royce a call and he will get you what you need. His phone number is 703-399-9643. He works for the Navy as a propulsion systems engineer, so I call him in the evenings after 7PM.

I am trying to convince my wife I need to buy a Mason Bogie from Royce. he says he still has a few on order that do not yet have confirmed customers.

Dave (Buckskin) 

ps Royce's business email is [email protected]


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually get mine from Norm Saley at Diamondhead. [email protected]


----------



## 8104 (Jan 17, 2010)

All, 

Thank you for the responses and recommendations. I will place the order with Quisenberry Station (Royce, you should be getting a message shortly). 

As for California & Oregon Coast Railway, I understand the economy is tough these days but that just makes good customer service more important.


Regards, 
Graeme


----------

